# OpenVZ Specials | 2GB RAM 100GB Disk $3/mo | 4GB RAM 200GB Disk $6/mo



## hostinghouston (Jan 29, 2015)

Hosting in Houston is a leading provider of high quality web hosting services. We specialize in the Houston, Texas market. Our servers are wholly owned by us and located in the Level3 Gateway datacenter in Houston. With a huge 20Gbps combined uplink by Cogent and Level3, we have unrivaled bandwidth and network performance. 

 

Datacenter Tour

 

*Special Offer*

Get 50% Off for the first 3 Months

Code: 3MS

 

======================================================

*Special OpenVZ VPS Offer*

======================================================

CPU: 4 Cores (equal share)

RAM: 2GB Guaranteed

Disk: 100GB Guaranteed RAID Protected

IP's: 1 IPv4

Bandwidth: 5TB @ 1Gbps

Backup: Offsite weekly included

Control Panel: SolusVM

 

Monthly: $3 for first 3 months then $6

Yearly: *$50*

 

Order Now No Coupon Needed

 

======================================================

*Need Something More Powerful?*

======================================================

CPU: 8 Cores (equal share)

RAM: 4GB Guaranteed

Disk: 200GB Guaranteed RAID Protected

IP's: 2 IPv4

Bandwidth: 15TB @ 1Gbps

Backup: Offsite weekly included

Control Panel: SolusVM

 

Monthly: $6 for first 3 months then $12

Yearly: *$100*

 

Order Now No Coupon Needed

 

======================================================

Key Features

======================================================

* Premium Hardware Nodes

* 99.99% Uptime

* Not Oversold

* 1Gbps Connection

* SolusVM Control Panel

* 24x7 US Support

* Much More

 

======================================================

Featured Operating Systems

======================================================

* Centos 5 (32 / 64 bit)

* Centos 6 (32 / 64 bit)

* Centos 7 (64 bit)

* Debian 7 (64 bit)

* Many more

 

*Need a specific OS for your server? No problem. Please open a support ticket to request a template to be added*

 

======================================================

*Custom Solutions*

======================================================

We can do that! Hosting in Houston offers a wide range of services, and if you need it, we can do it. From custom VPS or Cloud plans, to Dedicated clusters and more. Contact us with your requirements to discuss further.

 

======================================================

*Payment Methods*

======================================================

* PayPal

* Credit / Debit Cards

* Bitcoin

 

======================================================

*Questions*

======================================================

We are here to help. Simply come by our site or call our toll free +1 (844) 220 - 0227.


----------

